# Cockpit clock/alarm clock?



## zinman74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello all, just noticed this forum. Being a flight medic who loves all aspects of aviation and a watch collector I am naturally attracted to cockpit type clocks. I plan on getting one soon, maybe having a custom wood frame or mount made for it. What I was wondering is, does anyone here know if there is a replica or real cockpit clock that has an alarm function? Guinand had one on their website that had a "wecker" function, but it is no longer there. There are all sorts of cheap alarm clocks on ebay that look like altimeters, fuel gauges, attitude indicators etc. but I want one that looks like a cockpit clock. I will eventually get a "borduhr" for a display piece but i would love an alarm clock that looks the part. Thanks!


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think there is a aircraft clock with a alarm.If you got a pilot that needs to be woke up I don't think you want him flying.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried looking for the same thing but I don't think it exists. I ended up getting a mig clock (or possibly a tank clock) for my desk and a regualr mechanical alarm clock. It is hard to find any new mechanical alarms clocks as it is.


----------



## zinman74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks, I agree on not wanting a pilot that needs to be woken up. It would make sense if they made one for us enthusiasts.


----------



## Escapemen (Mar 20, 2010)

Breitling made a model 853 that is exactly what you look for. There is one for sale on eBay now for $$$$.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Is it not the reason the Autopilot was invented, so the Pilots did not have to wake up? :-d


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, end of Joking.
You can always take a good quality Analog Alarm clock, and change the dial ( glue a Cockpit clock design over the old one)


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

It DOES exist! Not only does it exist, but they have four different models. Look for Trintec on the Internet and you will see some of the surprising nice ones that they make.

These are not real aircraft clocks, of course, but very nicely made replicas. To give you an idea of their quality, they are sold in the Japanese National Aerospace Museum, so I'm sure you will find them to be pretty good items.


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

There should be plenty of quarts versions out there, But if you are like me you want a mech. So this is what you do, Buy a airplane clock that is beyond repair =cheap then buy a Travel alarm clock (8 day mech) remove movement and place it instead of the busted movement in the airplane clock

Here is a link to a quick search i made what you want to search for are travel alarm clocks http://collectables.shop.ebay.co.uk/Clocks-/3930/i.html?_nkw=%228%20day%22&Clock%2520Type=Alarm%2520Clock&_catref=1&_dmpt=UK_Clocks&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------

